# Esticador - treliça



## Xyllonion

Caros amigos,

Sigo pidiendo ayuda!!!

Gracias miles por todo el esfuerzo!

ESTICADOR DE NYLON

ESTRUTURA TRELIÇA

PRESILHA (LO ENCONTRÉ COMO HORQUILLA Y PRESILLA PERO NO ME CONVENCE. ES LO QUE APRISIONA LAS LAMPARAS FLUORESCENTES...

Gracias. nuevamente

Martin


----------



## willy2008

estrctura treliça creo que es una estrucctura tramada


como esta.También  se le llama así al entrcruzamiento de las vigas para el armado de un tejado.


----------



## willy2008

Deberias poner algún contexto, ya que presilhia depende del contexto puede ser tanto un gancho para el cabello, como una tachuela.Y mas popular significa burla, embuste.
Esticador de nylon es algún aparato para estirar nailon, pero sin contexto no se a que puede referirse.
Saludos y felices pascuas.


----------



## Xyllonion

Gracias Willy, estoy traduciendo unos planos de unas estaciones de servicio, y las lamparas fluorescentes se sostienen con esta "presilha" y esticador debe ser un estirador entonces, gracias por las pistas...

Abrazo,

Martin


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Treliça = Celosía


----------



## Xyllonion

mmmm, no Who.... Estructura treliça es como una viga de reticulado...

Estoy pensando en una sola palabra como sinonimo, sino tendre que poner "Viga de reticulado"...

gracias

M

pd. Sabes quien es el presidente de China??  ,-)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Treliça é toda estrutura composta por barras ou perfis metálicos formando uma estrutura espacial com elementos a 45 e a 90 graus.
Podem ser vigas ou pilares, mastros ou torres.
E a tradução em espanhol, é "celosía".

Y el presidente de China no soy yo...


----------



## Xyllonion

Una pregunta Who... Donde vives? Te pregunto porque yo soy argentino y vivo en Chile, y en los dos paises, Celosia es como el postigo que se pone en las ventanas para no ser visto desde afuera. Por si acaso consulté en la RAE y dice esto:

*celosía**.*

 (De _celoso_).


* 1.     * f. Enrejado de listoncillos de madera o de hierro, que se pone en las ventanas de los edificios y otros huecos análogos, para que las personas que están en el interior vean sin ser vistas.

*2.     * f. Enrejado parecido a la *celosía.*

Gracias de todas maneras Who...

abrazo,

M


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En Rio, Brasil.

Vivi en Colombia, Venezuela, Bolivia. Y trabajo con españoles montando torres de telecomunicación de "celosía".


----------



## willy2008

Tipos de celosía.Lo que pasa que aquí en Argentina ,celosía se le llama solo a persiana de las ventanas,pero en otros lados los tramados tipo esterilla también se llaman celosías.
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Treliça a mi entender es literalmente entrelazada. Lo que whu llama en Hispanoamérica estructura metálica de celosía, en España se conoce como estructura de malla. Ahora bién si te refieres a la definición un tipo de estructura de enlaces radioeléctricos la conocemos como estructura de red.

Quanto a esticador, se é aquele elemento onde se afirma um cabo para asegurar um poste de  distribução elétrica ou telefónica é chamado no espanhol _*riostra*_


----------



## Xyllonion

Ok! Esticador esta claro! Y por lo que veo, treliça tiene muchas acepciones.

Gracias a todos, en serio!!

Volvere, porque estoy juntando muchas palabras!

saludos

Martín


----------



## eumenes

Esticador = tensor
Treliça = Estructura en celosía (no solo celosía), estructura triangulada.

Esta es mi contribución.


Saludos a todos.


----------



## Xyllonion

Ya lo defini y envie los planos con esta ascepcion...

CERCHA RETICULADA...

Gracias a todos por el aporte!!

abrazo,


----------



## Mangato

cerchas

Ten en cuenta que existen estructuras reticuladas que no son cerchas. La cercha tiene como característica que las retículas están constituidas por triángulos planos.


----------



## gatogab

Xyllonion said:


> mmmm, no Who.... Estructura treliça es como una viga de reticulado...
> 
> Estoy pensando en una sola palabra como sinónimo, sino tendré que poner "Viga de reticulado"...
> 
> Gracias
> 
> M
> 
> pd. ¿Sabes quién es el presidente de China?? ,-)


*Hu Jintao*  <==click

gg


----------



## Xyllonion

Gracias Mangato por el aporte... Todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo!!!


----------

